# 10 New Uses for Olive Oil



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

*Try These Ten New Ways To Use Olive Oil*

by Elizabeth Walling

*Olive* oil has been a shining star in the natural health community for years; it has far more uses than salad dressings and pizza crust. But *olive* oil can be used in a variety of ways on the body and around the home too. Check out ten new ways to use *olive* oil below:

*1. Deep Moisture for Dry Skin *

*Olive* oil is one of the best kept secrets for supple skin. Apply in place of conventional lotion as a moisturizer, add a few tablespoons to a hot bath, or exfoliate with a mixture of *olive* oil and sugar.

*2. Repair Damaged Hair*

If your hair has been exposed to chlorinated water, perms, highlights, or daily heat exposure (from straighteners, curling irons or blow dryers), you might be noticing some unwanted frizziness and tangles galore. Saturate dry hair with warm *olive* oil and then wrap in a towel. Leave for 20 to 30 minutes and then shower as usual. Hair will be glossy and smooth when you`re all done. Recommended at least once per week for dry hair.

*3. Soothe an Earache*

Though it sounds unusual, *olive* oil is a great natural remedy for earaches. A dab of *olive* oil on a cotton swab is just right for dabbing outside of the ear cavity. Some alternative health professionals recommend a few drops of *olive* oil in the ear, but this should be done with great care.

*4. Ease Nighttime Snoring and Coughing*

A small sip of *olive* oil just before bed is the perfect trick for quelling any nighttime snoring or coughing. *Olive* oil acts as a natural lubricant and will ease a scratchy throat while you sleep.

*5. Polish Your Furniture*

Think *olive* oil is good for your skin? Well, it`s also good for natural wood furniture. Mix two parts *olive* oil to one part lemon juice for a simple and effective furniture polish. But keep in mind: a little of this polish goes a long way.

*6. Polish Stainless Steel*

*Olive* oil isn`t just for wood. A light layer can also buff stainless steel to a natural shine without resorting to chemical cleaners.

*7. Quiet Those Squeaky Doors*

Looking for a natural alternative to chemical lubricating sprays? *Olive* oil is the answer. Simply dab a cloth in *olive* oil, and coat all sides of the squeaky hinge. You may need to repeat this two or three times to completely get rid of the squeak.

*8. Oil Pulling*

Oil pulling is the practice of slowly swishing oil in the mouth for at least several minutes. It`s known for improving dental health and aiding detoxification through the tissues in the mouth.

*9. A Natural Shaving Cream *

A little *olive* oil on the skin makes for an extra smooth shave without any of the chemical preservatives and fragrances in commercial shaving cream.

*10. Oil Cleansing and Make Up Removal *

Did you know you can cleanse the skin with nothing more than natural oil? *Olive* oil offers remarkable ckeansing properties, removing dirt from deep down in the pores. Simply massage oil into your skin and then remove with a very warm washcloth. The oil will also remove any make-up (including eye make up!). Learn more about oil cleansing below:

http://www.naturalnews.com/031221_o... 
__________________


----------



## That Guy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------

